# donkey harness



## VerticallyChallenged (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi,

I am not a donkey owner yet, but am curious, simply because I really have no idea....

can a mini donkey use a mini horse harness? I think there are harnesses out there specifically made for mini donks, but if their size is close to the same, can a mini harness work on a donkey or would one need to buy a harness specifically made for donkeys?

Thank you!


----------



## Shari (Dec 3, 2006)

Yes and no.

Not all mini horse bridles will fit Donkeys...the rest is usually ok. Most harness makers will want measurements before you order.

This is just a bunch of stuff I have over on my forum.

For a good fitting harness you need to measure your donkey to insure a good harness fit.

This normally will not cost any extra and will go a long way to make sure your donkey is comfortable.

This web site will show you how to do that.

http://www.smuckersharness.com/pg3.html

For cart Shaft length... you want it long enough to have the donkey be able to trot out and not kick the cart body in any way.

Here is a general Shaft measurement chart.

http://www.americandrivingsociety.org/DB_shaft_table.asp

Harness fit for Donkeys.

http://www.atnesa.org/donkeys/Donkeys2-Dib...Donkeycarts.pdf

Found this interesting web site on training a Donkey to drive.

http://www.oregonvos.net/~jrachau/drive.htm


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi, and WELCOME from another Wisconsinite. Where do you live in Wisc? I'm about 1 hour from Green Bay, and the coffee is ALWAYS on. :bgrin




: We have had donkey harness fitting discussions in the past, if you want you can go back thru some of the older posts and I am sure you will come up with more info. A few weeks back I went over to another forum members house and started her donkey for her on driving, she had a large A size mini horse harness, her donkey is about 32" the complete harness was very tight on him, and the bridles never do seem to fit correct. Depending upon the size of the donkey I have found some small B size ones are much more adjustable to try to fit them better, on your smaller donks. But if your starting out and dont have one, I really would suggest you send in the measurements and order one to get the proper fit. Corinne


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Dec 3, 2006)

I am just on the outskirts of Madison. We don't have a donkey yet...I have been wanting one or two for years...and am getting closer to actually making that a reality. As for now, I have a mini horse, whom I'm ordering a harness for...and was just curious, should I ever decide to drive a donkey as well. But, I will most likely get a young donkey, so we're looking at years away anyway!

Thanks, Shari for all the links! I will find those helpful with my mini as well, as I'm planning to order his harness (from Ozark Mountain) and would like to order a Lignite cart sometime this winter as well.

It's all very exciting to be ACTING on it...when I've only been talking about driving for so long! He's not been in the shafts yet....but extensively ground driven, and has pulled around countless items without a care in teh world. We'll take it slow!

Thanks for the input!


----------

